# How big do boers get



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Y'all probably know I have two march boer does. How big should i expect them to get? They went through a cycle a couple weeks ago I believe


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That could depend on their genetics and the feed they receive.  I would say on average, a full grown doe should weigh around 200lbs. That's a minimum IMO...


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay gotcha. About what age do they stop growing? Just wanting to expand for the future


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think around 2 years?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Boers that I have are different sizes and Wight.One on my does are tiny,while my other one is huge! They are about the same size as there parents.I have a nice huge buck and he has sire some big kids and one of his does won Grand Champion Boer doe at the McLean country fair.Her mother is also is tall but skinny.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay they're both out if show bucks and does. I know ones momma is pretty big but the other one was abandoned by momma and also a couple weeks older and she's the smaller of the two


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

All of my commercial does weigh about 150-175 lbs. They aren't huge does but they aren't small either. None are on feed, just pasture.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

wildegoats23 said:


> Okay they're both out if show bucks and does. I know ones momma is pretty big but the other one was abandoned by momma and also a couple weeks older and she's the smaller of the two


Some can grown at a slower pas than others. So your smaller doe may get as big as the other in time.  I have one doe who is out of a really short little doe, and she weighed 125lbs at 6 months old. So I think she is going to be a big doe! Sometimes you just never know!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay I have another question for y'all. You know how wethers (I guess bucks probably do this too) hunch up and extend their penis. I've seen my wethers do this. What is this called and why would one of my does be doing this?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boers keep on growing until around 4 yrs old.
The buck, pictured at left, was 215 at about 17 mos & much bigger now.
The March girls are a good 100lbs but still don't have a scale. One of them had her first heat two weeks ago.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

wildegoats23 said:


> Okay I have another question for y'all. You know how wethers (I guess bucks probably do this too) hunch up and extend their penis. I've seen my wethers do this. What is this called and why would one of my does be doing this?


I'm not sure if it is called anything... ?? I have several does who do it in the show ring. I've always thought it was just them trying to show off, but really don't know.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

When my wether did it the breeder we used said it was a buck thing. Which really makes me curious as to why my doe is doing this


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boers do grow up to 4 years.

As mentioned, genetics play a big part, plus keeping worms and cocci at bay. Feeding good feed helps them achieve maximum growth too.


The Doe that hunches up like the bucks do, are doing something to please themselves, LOL, I don't know how to put it nicely.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

They are being shown in October and December and maybe a couple major shows in the spring so they are for sure getting fed like royalty and they love it! She hunches like this every once in a while and then jumps out of it and runs around like crazy. They both run themselves until their tongues are out and panting. They LOVE jumping up and down on the wooden spools, so silly


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

If they are Fullblood I would say 180-200lbs. If they are crossed with something else then I'd say 150-180lbs. If they are crosses it may be more or less depending on what they're crossed with and how much of each breed is in their blood. For any goat's weight it does depend on feed and stature. Some goats are made stocky while other are more feminine.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

They are both fullblood. Y'all are all so helpful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Our does seem to stop growing up at 2 years-ish... but they do fill in after that I know. Every goat is different so it can vary a lot.  SO much has to do with feed... 

A lot of the show does a friend of mine has over here weigh well over 200lbs at 2-3 years old... But they are in VERY good condition. Too much condition at that age and weight I think!

I honestly don't know what a mature doe *should* weigh as it varies so much, but since our 6-7 month olds weigh 110-125 (which is average for being on good feed), I think they could very easily be 200 full grown! That's what I would expect your does to be full grown if they continue to be fed and taken care of well, which I'm sure they will!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

My girls are small. The one that was left by mom and weaned at about 2 months I can easily pick up, I'd say around 60lbs(her name is RAZ) The other girl is bigger and more conditioned. Should the little one be eating more? I just have a black trough for them so I don't really monitor who eats what but I see both of them eat. They are both fullblood registered abga march kids. Raz was a twin with a buck brother. When they banded and weaned the male, mom would not let the Raz nurse so she too was weaned and not bottle fed.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty girls!!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok I gotta ask the boer breeders this question, I have 2 female boers crosses I think with alpine by the look of the ears. They are 3 almost 4 yrs old, never bred, due to never been around a buck, they was used as roping goats and all they had was does or weathers. Im going to try to breed them this year. What do you think my chances are and what can I do to help out as well as watch out for? Thanks in advance
Laura


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Boers do grow up to 4 years.
> 
> As mentioned, genetics play a big part, plus keeping worms and cocci at bay. Feeding good feed helps them achieve maximum growth too.
> 
> The Doe that hunches up like the bucks do, are doing something to please themselves, LOL, I don't know how to put it nicely.


I was all excited she asked that question because my milk goat comes up for loves and does the hunch back thing......I think I felt better not knowing the answer lol
Any how lol I have heard they stop growing at 2 years old I'm not really sure all my goats I still look at like babies then one day its dang when did you get so big. As for how big most of mine are also 150-175. I also don't feed as special as those who show. I wouldn't stress much over the little one. I have a very short doe and I bet anything she tops all my other does on weight. I have another doe who is all around small. Her mom was a big girl I don't know what her father looked like but her whether kid toped all the others. With no special feed he was 60 at 4 months old.....total freak!!! 
Now as for the last question  I really don't know what the chance of them breeding. Only one way to find out. The one thing I would suggest is to just make sure they are not over weight.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Pretty girls!!


Thanks! They are fascinated with that owl!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

lauraanimal1 said:


> Ok I gotta ask the boer breeders this question, I have 2 female boers crosses I think with alpine by the look of the ears. They are 3 almost 4 yrs old, never bred, due to never been around a buck, they was used as roping goats and all they had was does or weathers. Im going to try to breed them this year. What do you think my chances are and what can I do to help out as well as watch out for? Thanks in advance
> Laura


Female does can be bred at any age. A reason why they may not get pregnant is because they are sterile (not fertile) or are Hermaphordites. What breed of buck are planning to breed them to? If it's their first kidding the smaller the better. If you are going to breed them to a boer, I would pick a line that's known to be smaller, so that way first timers aren't birthing 10-11lbs. kids and lessens have the possibility of the kid(s) getting stuck. After this first time, you can breed them to a bigger buck if you would prefer to. After the kids are weaned of course. The first time let's their mothering abilities kick in and gets their uterus stretched out and their udder stretched out. These don't stay stretched out, but gives their body a chance to get everything stretchy and relaxed for the next time around.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My herd queen hunches up like a buck trying to pee on his beard sometimes too.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

How are first time moms normally? I plan to breed the girls at the same time so they can kid around the same time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First time mom's, well, some need to be taught how to be a momma. They had great pain during delivery and she doesn't understand, what is laying there. But yet, some don't need any help. 
She will be very tender and sore in the udder and will need her orifices opened for her kids, she will need to be milked, just enough to make her comfortable to be able to allow her newborns to nurse easier. Give what you milk out, to her babies, feed very slowly to her kids, in a syringe, no needle. I always feed colostrum that way so, to ensure, they get their first colostrum. You should pen up momma and her new kids in a smaller bonding pen. Bonding is very important. May take 3 days or longer depending on the situation (she must lick, feed and love her babies herself, before allowing her to go out with any other goats.
You may have to tie momma up and one back leg to teach her kids and her, she must feed her babies. I go out every 2 hours to make sure they find the teat. If they don't I teach them.


----------

